# girls+vw's=coolpictures.



## YoItsJohn (Sep 10, 2005)

so ive seen THOUSANDS of pictures of hot girls and imports.
wheres all the pictures of hot girls and dubs?
post up what you got...
stuff like this doesnt count but i do happen to love this stupid thing


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (YoItsJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoItsJohn* »_
wheres all the pictures of hot girls and dubs?


For a long time there was one of these threads in the aircooled section, but it eventually got black holed. It was up around 25 pages when it got holed.


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (vr6todd)*

Here you go....




























The Aircooled post got holed
















_Modified by JettA4show at 10:17 PM 2-26-2006_


_Modified by JettA4show at 10:19 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (JettA4show)*

Check out this HOT BABE.
She's 1 year old.










_Modified by AusSalzburg at 2:36 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (JettA4show)*

God, I wish I was 25 again............!


----------



## YoItsJohn (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (fortysomething)*

wow that picture of the bug is just sick.
any others?
looking for a sick background.


----------



## bumbleB3 (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL at that last picture of the beetle, hahaha.
Seriously, is that "woman" wearing a belt as a shirt?
Ah, anyway. Girls and dubs, eh?
I'll get around to posting a pic of myself with my car in here. 
You guys are so funny.


----------



## YoItsJohn (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (bumbleB3)*

thats a good idea too.
all girls of the tex, post up pics of yourself and the dub.
feel free to wear your belt as a shirt.. just kidding


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (YoItsJohn)*

these threads tend to get out of hand.
please post clean pictures or this thread will be black holed
thank you
bill


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (jebglx)*









Is that Carmen Electra?


----------



## fairtrade (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (JettA4show)*









She is amazing, any more of her?


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (YoItsJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoItsJohn* »_so ive seen THOUSANDS of pictures of hot girls and imports.
wheres all the pictures of hot girls and dubs?
post up what you got...
stuff like this doesnt count but i do happen to love this stupid thing

















my freind has this pic with toyota on it


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (YoItsJohn)*

locked yet?
nop


----------



## YoItsJohn (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (MSGTYetti)*

'locked yet?'
this shouldnt get locked.
no naked girls or anything.
im just sayin, you always see models with imports,
wheres all the models with dubs?


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (fairtrade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fairtrade* »_








She is amazing, any more of her?

yup, lots of them here


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (YoItsJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoItsJohn* »_im just sayin, you always see models with imports,
wheres all the models with dubs?

Are you saying that a dub is not an import?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (YoItsJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoItsJohn* »_thats a good idea too.
all girls of the tex, post up pics of yourself and the dub. 

^That's what ends up getting these types of threads locked







. Nevertheless:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

You missed this one a few months ago... it got locked when it turned into a conversation about sideburns though...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2262322


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

As well, This girl shows up occasionally on the vortex, she's got some pictures with some dubs.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vr6todd)*


----------



## Fruhstucksdirektor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (YoItsJohn)*

VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK. That's why no pic, only link. Sorry if repost.























*EDIT*- link removed. if you think it's NSFW then it shouldn't be here. bill


_Modified by jebglx at 5:15 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (Fruhstucksdirektor)*

unfortunately that's generally where the mods start to draw the line and we get a lock.


_Modified by jebglx at 5:15 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (gti_r_done)*

IN


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_IN

don't think we have to worry about that now... bill removed the link.


----------



## Fruhstucksdirektor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (Fruhstucksdirektor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fruhstucksdirektor* »_
*EDIT*- link removed. if you think it's NSFW then it shouldn't be here. bill

_Modified by jebglx at 5:15 PM 3-2-2006_

So I actually give people an option whether or not they might view a picture, but others post the above pics without recourse and my link is killed. Right, that makes sense








I take it the above pics (including the jiggling cartoon) are perfectly SFW?








Come on, let's not be hippocrates


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: girls+vw's=coolpictures. (Fruhstucksdirektor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fruhstucksdirektor* »_
So I actually give people an option whether or not they might view a picture, but others post the above pics without recourse and my link is killed. Right, that makes sense








I take it the above pics (including the jiggling cartoon) are perfectly SFW?








Come on, let's not be hippocrates









yeah...that's the way it is.
end thread
bill


----------

